# Make your own passive laptop cooler.



## Nemesis99 (Jun 14, 2014)

So my laptop was going too high during long gaming sessions (~81 C). Finally I decided to make laptop cooler and here it is...
This will be completely free!!! Zero investments except half hour of your time.
Steps for making laptop cooler from scrap box.

Get old laptop box
*i.imgur.com/0uuFp8j.jpg
Look at the back of your laptop and cut vents pn box.
*i.imgur.com/01pgYvn.jpg
Cut side of laptop diagonally - keep that angle between 10 to 30 degrees. I found 10 degree has more ergo feel.
*i.imgur.com/faL9Snl.jpg
Finally cut some vents on back for good air flow.

Numbers - My temp reading now never go beyond 73 C while playing gams.
Further upgrades - I am planning to add one cheap LED fan - Deepcool XFAN80L - Deepcool: Flipkart.com 

If this dont bring the temps beow 70 C then I've to buy come good branded cooling pads like Notepal L1


----------



## $hadow (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Make you own passive laptop cooler.*

Why not buy a good cooler at the first place.  
FYI 81° during gaming is absolutely normal.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Make you own passive laptop cooler.*

Nice DIY!!! Congrats...


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Make you own passive laptop cooler.*



$hadow said:


> Why not buy a good cooler at the first place.
> FYI 81° during gaming is absolutely normal.



Mine never seems to go beyond 70 after an hour.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Make you own passive laptop cooler.*



.jRay. said:


> Mine never seems to go beyond 70 after an hour.


Anything around 90 us fine. And above 95 is a caution sign for me.

- - - Updated - - -



.jRay. said:


> Mine never seems to go beyond 70 after an hour.


Anything around 90 is fine. And above 95 is a caution sign for me.


----------

